# We Can Change the World (haiku)



## Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

We are all glaciers,
and the Earth is our canvas.
Time to start painting.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Aug 21, 2015)

[FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック][/FONT]Not _exactly_sure how "glaciers" connects with painting literally or metaphorically.But, okay. 

I liked it.
[FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック][/FONT]


----------



## Boofy (Aug 21, 2015)

Glaciers leave trails on the earth like paint on paper. People are also capable of that, their actions impacting on the world as they move through it in much the same way. At least, that is what I assume this means. I may just be very sleep deprived, heh. It's pretty, Smith. I like it.


----------



## Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Mesafalcon said:


> Not _exactly_sure how "glaciers" connects with painting literally or metaphorically.But, okay.
> 
> I liked it.



I was thinking along the lines of glaciers are responsible for most rivers, and also the Great Lakes and such. They have a permanent impact on the world.

We are all glaciers. People underestimate the impact their decisions have on the world. We may not be in the position with enough power to make big decisions, but all of us can make thousands of little ones that add up in the end.

So by "painting the Earth as a glacier" I was trying to metaphorically get at "changing the world".



Boofy said:


> Glaciers leave trails on the earth like paint on paper ^^; People are also capable of the same. At least, that is what I assume it means. It's pretty, Smith. I like it.



Exactly.  Thank you boofy! ^_^


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Aug 21, 2015)

Glaciers slowly move and crush the ground beneath them.

If they moved faster, the trail would be much more noticeable, but it is there. 

Or at least the discovery channel told me. 

I enjoyed the imagery, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 21, 2015)

Smmmmith... this is such a unique twist.. original ...and I always adore that in poetry.. fabulous imagery and message with jusssst a few powerful words.. Thank you! Write on... Peace


----------



## Darkkin (Aug 21, 2015)

Living in a glacier valley, I've seen what time and patience can do.  Quite marvelous, really.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 21, 2015)

I can't believe I'm going make a suggestion about a poem... well, here goes... take it for what it's worth...

To keep the piece consistent between the actions of glaciers and art, you could change the artistic medium.

We are all glaciers,
and the Earth is our granite.
Time to start carving.

Feel free to hate it. I don't know what the hell I'm doing, lol.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 21, 2015)

Haiku is my favorite type of poem and you did well with this, following the 5-7-5 syllables. I love the imagery you brought into the poem with us being the "glaciers", we change with time. Well done!


----------



## Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Terry D said:


> I can't believe I'm going make a suggestion about a poem... well, here goes... take it for what it's worth...
> 
> To keep the piece consistent between the actions of glaciers and art, you could change the artistic medium.
> 
> ...



What the hell do you mean?! ;D

That is actually a very good suggestion. I had been thinking of how I could improve this, because Mesa also mentioned how it was hard to see the relationship. Even though I think I will keep it as is, I wanted to say that you have helped me. Thanks!

---

Also, thanks to everybody else who read! I really appreciate it.


----------



## blazeofglory (Aug 22, 2015)

Poetry is something that gives vent to a single flash that goes through us against the ravages of time and to that end this piece justfies what the poet had in his mind. Poetic justice.


----------



## Smith (Aug 22, 2015)

blazeofglory said:


> Poetry is something that gives vent to a single flash that goes through us against the ravages of time and to that end this piece justfies what the poet had in his mind. Poetic justice.



Cool way to look at it, thanks for reading.


----------



## escorial (Aug 22, 2015)

a piece of intense depth in few words....an i like it


----------



## mytickledwords (Aug 22, 2015)

I love haikus because you can have such an impact without a plethora of words.  I do like Terry D's suggestion, but I think it works well either way.  Nice piece


----------



## Smith (Aug 24, 2015)

escorial said:


> a piece of intense depth in few words....an i like it



That's what I love about haiku man. Thanks esc! 



mytickedwords said:


> I love haikus because you can have such an impact without a plethora of words.  I do like Terry D's suggestion, but I think it works well either way.  Nice piece



Thank-you, short poetry is my favorite. Not as good at the longer poetry (although I adore sonnets). Changed 'your' to 'our'.


----------

